# Cheese burgers as good as protein shake post WO



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 3, 2015)

Have a cheese burger and fries after your workout instead of supplements and protein powder. Use the money you save to buy more gear.  
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/25811308/


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm sure Ron will wake up with the most erect boner he has ever had after reading this. This news is like giving Ron an SSRI


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

Capt'n Ron said:


> Have a cheese burger and fries after your workout instead of supplements and protein powder. Use the money you save to buy more gear.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/25811308/




One thing you have forgot, if you have the protein drink after a session, it only takes about an hour or so for it to get into your system. The BIG MUCK burger, will take several hours before any of it so called goodness can work its way into your  muscles. you need to hit those cells as quick as possible to get that little extra edge.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 3, 2015)

Back in the Arnold days they ate what they called Big Mac's post workout, the Big Mac is not McDonalds but rather a dish of steak and noodles in gravy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

old git said:


> One thing you have forgot, if you have the protein drink after a session, it only takes about an hour or so for it to get into your system. The BIG MUCK burger, will take several hours before any of it so called goodness can work its way into your  muscles. you need to hit those cells as quick as possible to get that little extra edge.



Did you not read the study? It said the rate of glycogen recovery was not different between fast food and supplement. If you could, please provide evidence where it shows any benefits from "hitting those cells as quick as possible to get that little extra edge".


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

old git said:


> One thing you have forgot, if you have the protein drink after a session, it only takes about an hour or so for it to get into your system. The BIG MUCK burger, will take several hours before any of it so called goodness can work its way into your  muscles. you need to hit those cells as quick as possible to get that little extra edge.


The so called "anabolic window" actually lasts around 24 hours after training... no need to be so quick about things. Go train then grab some food. This was all supplement company hype.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

My anabolic window is always open.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> My anabolic window is always open.



Have you seen me peaking through it trying to catch you in a moment of nudeness?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Have you seen me peaking through it trying to catch you in a moment of nudeness?



I like to 'accidentally' sashay past my open anabolic window wearing the banana hammock when I know Doc is in town...is that wrong?...


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh you guys.....


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 3, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I'm sure Ron will wake up with the most erect boner he has ever had after reading this. This news is like giving Ron an SSRI



This was the first thread I clicked on this morning. Burgers were calling me. <3
Not to mention it was posted by my brother Ron, I've always liked that name.

Seriously though, burgers aren't a terribly way to manage calorie intake.
Fast food burgers are fairly predictable too.
McDoubles are 380 calories and 22g protein each.
Gaining too much? Cut a single burger out.


----------



## DF (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheese burgers!? those come without bacon?? Da fuk?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 3, 2015)

At 31 I still slam a shake down after I lift, I never knew any better, damn marketing


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 3, 2015)

DF said:


> Cheese burgers!? those come without bacon?? Da fuk?



Blasphemy!


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

Umm well what can or worms, Burgers I mean, It’s lesson 101  short of a jab in the ass with a needle or breathing shit in, the fastest way of for anything to get into the blood stream is via liquids as in drink. Look that up and your going find its right!   Regards the 24 hour window yea I sort of go along with that, to a point, but again, the faster and more good shit you can get into your blood within that 24hr the better. Most solid food stuffs take a number of hours to get into your gut, and that just the start to get broken down into those amino acids and other stuff, then it has to be distributed around the body.  So the Mc Donalds crap turd burgers, Yep (I know I eat them too on occasion) how sad is that.. don’t work as fast as fluids, and a good Whey drink ain’t got as much fat, that’s a fact….


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

old git said:


> Umm well what can or worms, Burgers I mean, It’s lesson 101  short of a jab in the ass with a needle or breathing shit in, the fastest way of for anything to get into the blood stream is via liquids as in drink. Look that up and your going find its right!   Regards the 24 hour window yea I sort of go along with that, to a point, but again, the faster and more good shit you can get into your blood within that 24hr the better. Most solid food stuffs take a number of hours to get into your gut, and that just the start to get broken down into those amino acids and other stuff, then it has to be distributed around the body.  So the Mc Donalds crap turd burgers, Yep (I know I eat them too on occasion) how sad is that.. don’t work as fast as fluids, and a good Whey drink ain’t got as much fat, that’s a fact….




You obviously have not read the study. It specifically states that the fast food treatment and the supplement (liquid) treatment showed no significant difference in time of glycogen replenishment. You're more than welcome to provide proof to support your claim but until you do the facts presented here weigh a lot more on the evidence continuum. 

What you're not understanding is that while liquids do get processed a little faster than whole foods, the macro makeup can slow or speed this digestion rate. A whey protein shake with a bunch of carbs is going to be slower digesting than just carbs bc protein slows digestion. 

You are incorrect when you say "Most solid food stuffs take a number of hours to get into your gut, and that just the start to get broken down into those amino acids and other stuff, then it has to be distributed around the body." Digestion begins before you even take a bite or a sip of the drink. Simply seeing the food begins the digestion process as your body ramps up saliva production. Saliva and your teeth are the first steps in breaking down food to their respective makeups not the gut. 

You also need to provide proof that the faster and more you can shove in the 24hr window actually has clinical benefits. Here's a meta-analysis done on the studies of interest. As you can clearly see immediately replenishing glycogen isn't needed. It's more of a marketing tactic than anything. 



> Despite claims that immediate post-exercise nutritional intake is essential to maximize hypertrophic gains, evidence-based support for such an “anabolic window of opportunity” is far from definitive. The hypothesis is based largely on the pre-supposition that training is carried out in a fasted state. During fasted exercise, a concomitant increase in muscle protein breakdown causes the pre-exercise net negative amino acid balance to persist in the post-exercise period despite training-induced increases in muscle protein synthesis [36]. Thus, in the case of resistance training after an overnight fast, it would make sense to provide immediate nutritional intervention--ideally in the form of a combination of protein and carbohydrate--for the purposes of promoting muscle protein synthesis and reducing proteolysis, thereby switching a net catabolic state into an anabolic one. Over a chronic period, this tactic could conceivably lead cumulatively to an increased rate of gains in muscle mass.
> 
> This inevitably begs the question of how pre-exercise nutrition might influence the urgency or effectiveness of post-exercise nutrition, since not everyone engages in fasted training. In practice, it is common for those with the primary goal of increasing muscular size and/or strength to make a concerted effort to consume a pre-exercise meal within 1-2 hours prior to the bout in attempt to maximize training performance. Depending on its size and composition, this meal can conceivably function as both a pre- and an immediate post-exercise meal, since the time course of its digestion/absorption can persist well into the recovery period. Tipton et al. [63] observed that a relatively small dose of EAA (6 g) taken immediately pre-exercise was able to elevate blood and muscle amino acid levels by roughly 130%, and these levels remained elevated for 2 hours after the exercise bout. Although this finding was subsequently challenged by Fujita et al. [64], other research by Tipton et al. [65] showed that the ingestion of 20 g whey taken immediately pre-exercise elevated muscular uptake of amino acids to 4.4 times pre-exercise resting levels during exercise, and did not return to baseline levels until 3 hours post-exercise. These data indicate that even minimal-to-moderate pre-exercise EAA or high-quality protein taken immediately before resistance training is capable of sustaining amino acid delivery into the post-exercise period. Given this scenario, immediate post-exercise protein dosing for the aim of mitigating catabolism seems redundant. The next scheduled protein-rich meal (whether it occurs immediately or 1–2 hours post-exercise) is likely sufficient for maximizing recovery and anabolism.
> 
> ...



http://www.jissn.com/content/10/1/5

Finally I would ask you to please explain what's wrong with dietary fat? It's an essential macronutrient whereas carbs are not for example.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 3, 2015)

spongy **** your bagel and proteiN ...
I'm having cheese burgers post workout now


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 3, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> spongy **** your bagel and proteiN ...
> I'm having cheese burgers post workout now


----------



## mickems (Apr 3, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> My anabolic window is always open.



Do you mean anal-bolic window?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> spongy **** your bagel and proteiN ...
> I'm having cheese burgers post workout now


Man I used to love that bagel lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

old git said:


> Umm well what can or worms, Burgers I mean, It’s lesson 101  short of a jab in the ass with a needle or breathing shit in, the fastest way of for anything to get into the blood stream is via liquids as in drink. Look that up and your going find its right!   Regards the 24 hour window yea I sort of go along with that, to a point, but again, the faster and more good shit you can get into your blood within that 24hr the better. Most solid food stuffs take a number of hours to get into your gut, and that just the start to get broken down into those amino acids and other stuff, then it has to be distributed around the body.  So the Mc Donalds crap turd burgers, Yep (I know I eat them too on occasion) how sad is that.. don’t work as fast as fluids, and a good Whey drink ain’t got as much fat, that’s a fact….


Git ya gotta prove it. Show me the research that says what you claim and make sure it's not done by dr. Muscle tech


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2015)

In all fairness, guys. This is fairly new science and proven studies that yes, are factual, but let's not forget that not very long ago WE were all believers and followed the the so called " have that shake post work out" or we'll miss that anabolic opportunity" most of us know better but let's not forget that this IS fairly new knowledge and we were all drimking that Koolaid. Fags.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 3, 2015)

I think this is the perfect example of the 80/20 rule at play.

The 20% of this that matters is getting the calories and protein in after a good workout.
How you choose to do that is up to the individual.


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Git ya gotta prove it. Show me the research that says what you claim and make sure it's not done by dr. Muscle tech




Thanks for the read; interesting, although, as it kept saying lots of presumptions and inconclusive data, and a reasonable dose of speculation was in there,  regards optimal ingestion of material.  But having said this these kind of things although very useful and indicative are in themselves often inconclusive. But worth putting into the mix of information.   

Your point here;

"You are incorrect when you say "Most solid food stuffs take a number of hours to get into your gut, and that just the start to get broken down into those amino acids and other stuff, then it has to be distributed around the body." Digestion begins before you even take a bite or a sip of the drink. Simply seeing the food begins the digestion process as your body ramps up saliva production. Saliva and your teeth are the first steps in breaking down food to their respective makeups not the gut. ". 


If your taking the entire process of breaking food stuff down on its journey to the end  as in ( in the blood)  then yes if you’re going to include chewing, and the salivation aspects of it, I have to concede your correct. But, having said this, I was only considering the foods journey having been broken down into quite small components as it travels through the stomach system, during which time, it’s not being broken down to it molecular level. It’s only when it hits the hydrochloric acid way down in the stomach, the real meaningful process begins or 98% of it anway. As they say that’s when the shit is sorted from the good stuff, and is passed into the bloodstream to be distributed around the body to repair or feed what needs to be fed or repaired. That entire process takes quite a little while, when  one also considers a whole bunch of other foods you eat prior which is going to be in front, of your Burger, which has to be processed first. So your post workout Mac whatever, is way down the line before its going to get melted into its essential acids. By drinking a high protean drink your putting that food on a path similar to your car, route, Back roads, or an open freeway, it’s going to get where it needs faster., as being a fluid the breakdown process is already well on its way to micro size before ever gets into your mouth, sad to say not quite the same with solids, as in Mc Mr Burger . 

But, I will look for my studies and bang them up, here which should spice things up a little. hahahha. But I like this sort of shit, it's interesting, even if I am no  Einstein on it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> In all fairness, guys. This is fairly new science and proven studies that yes, are factual, but let's not forget that not very long ago WE were all believers and followed the the so called " have that shake post work out" or we'll miss that anabolic opportunity" most of us know better but let's not forget that this IS fairly new knowledge and we were all drimking that Koolaid. Fags.


What's your point you delerious old ****


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 3, 2015)

No mention of the post workout vodka and orange juice.  Well, guess I will just keep that secret to myself.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess the post workout One-Hitter is still too bleeding edge for this crowd...


----------



## Seeker (Apr 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> What's your point you delerious old ****



You know what my Point is.  No.need to splain myself. ..a nd you want me. Admit it.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 3, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You know what my Point is.  No.need to splain myself. ..a nd you want me. Admit it.



I admit it in confession every week....


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

Well one thing for sure, (Test Example) take your Big MAC, 20 mins after your workout, then take a red bull drink ( a Fluid ) 45 mins after your workout, which one are going to feel the "effects" from first ?


Probably the Mc burger, as you head to the shitter, ahahahhaha.  :32 (6):


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> No mention of the post workout vodka and orange juice.  Well, guess I will just keep that secret to myself.



Or this one, if its enough Vodka!!


----------



## old git (Apr 3, 2015)

ANyway I reckon you lot flip burgers, and your just being paid as shills on this subject.... ahahhahahahahah  keeping them sale up!@


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 3, 2015)

Since when is glycogen recovery critical post workout? And how many guys train until glycogen depletion anyways?... not many.


The anabolic window is for muscle protein synthesis, is it not? And yes, it's 24hrs, but during and post workout is the greatest chance for being in a negative net muscle protein balance. Thus fast digesting protein is optimal. Carbs are best served as a means for creating an insulin spike post workout... so again, who cares about immediately refilling 100% of your glycogen stores?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 4, 2015)

All I care about is beef, before and after, during if I could keep the beef fat off of the plates, and bars, and benches. Fukers get all bitchy about that kind of thing.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Thanks for the read; interesting, although, as it kept saying lots of presumptions and inconclusive data, and a reasonable dose of speculation was in there,  regards optimal ingestion of material.  But having said this these kind of things although very useful and indicative are in themselves often inconclusive. But worth putting into the mix of information.
> 
> Your point here;
> 
> ...



I would just like to point out that this isn't true.  Most of the chemical digestion of food and absorption of nutrients into the bloodstream occurs in the small intestine, starting in the duodenum.  I could go on for days about digestive processes as I'm literally about to have to take two exams on the subject.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 4, 2015)

For anyone interested, this is a good, quick read to help understand the average digestion rates

http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/basics/transit.html


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> For anyone interested, this is a good, quick read to help understand the average digestion rates
> 
> http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/basics/transit.html



Thanks that was interesting;


Herehttp://pamtremble.blogspot.com/2010/02/mechanics-of-protein-absorption.html 

is one for you;  goes on a bit, but read the bit about solid foods V fluid food shakes and that. about 2 thirds of the way down.  One thng for sure, we are not all the same ( goood) so there is no hard and fast rule, as such, to a point anyway.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> I would just like to point out that this isn't true.  Most of the chemical digestion of food and absorption of nutrients into the bloodstream occurs in the small intestine, starting in the duodenum.  I could go on for days about digestive processes as I'm literally about to have to take two exams on the subject.



 Ok, I can man up to this shit, if your studying this gear,and your taking exams on it. I am backing down on your point, and giving way to your bigger knowlege on this one. You win.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Ok, I can man up to this shit, if your studying this gear,and your taking exams on it. I am backing down on your point, and giving way to your bigger knowlege on this one. You win.



good luck with exams!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Thanks that was interesting;
> 
> 
> Herehttp://pamtremble.blogspot.com/2010/02/mechanics-of-protein-absorption.html
> ...



Page blog is hardly convincing evidence. You'll need to do better Than that especially when this is written in your link:


DISCLAIMER - This blog is not meant to provide medical advice or nutritional guidance in any way. I am not a medical professional. I'm simply a person who had bariatric surgery who is sharing my experience, research and opinions. If you have questions about your medical care, please contact your surgeon or primary care physician. If you have questions about your post-op eating plan or nutritional needs, please contact your nutritionist or bariatric aftercare team.


^^^shes no medical professional simply someone who had bariatric surgery.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Page blog is hardly convincing evidence. You'll need to do better Than that especially when this is written in your link:
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER - This blog is not meant to provide medical advice or nutritional guidance in any way. I am not a medical professional. I'm simply a person who had bariatric surgery who is sharing my experience, research and opinions. If you have questions about your medical care, please contact your surgeon or primary care physician. If you have questions about your post-op eating plan or nutritional needs, please contact your nutritionist or bariatric aftercare team.
> ...



It was not supposed to be some high end, University thing, it just mentioned some the things which were under the Microscope here !


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Page blog is hardly convincing evidence. You'll need to do better Than that especially when this is written in your link:
> 
> 
> DISCLAIMER - This blog is not meant to provide medical advice or nutritional guidance in any way. I am not a medical professional. I'm simply a person who had bariatric surgery who is sharing my experience, research and opinions. If you have questions about your medical care, please contact your surgeon or primary care physician. If you have questions about your post-op eating plan or nutritional needs, please contact your nutritionist or bariatric aftercare team.
> ...




Also, people cannot put too much faith in many of these so called research studies, there is so, so many aspects which are not mentioned which can have significant bearings on how accurate or significant they are and their results. how many people were the sudy group for example, what other factors were not considered, in their findings, what and who were the control groups and how big were they,  Placebo effects, the numbers!  The info you give is like giving someone a car wheel and asking them to tell what car its off.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

Here is one, that give the whole story; Its by no means an open and shut case for you... If you read the whole thing..... 
This is your whole thing, I think.

It has been firmly established that postexercise protein and/or amino acid administration stimulates muscle protein synthesis (3, 6, 18, 19, 26, 35–37), resulting in a positive net muscle protein balance (3, 6, 35, 42). In the present study, we demonstrate that whole body protein synthesis exceeds protein breakdown, resulting in a positive net protein balance when protein is ingested during postexercise recovery (Fig. 5A). It has been suggested that carbohydrate coingestion is needed to further augment the anabolic response to exercise. 


http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/293/3/E833.full


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

The point is the original proposal from me was ingesting energy/proteins in a liquid form, post workout (say within an hour or less)  is going to faster put someone in a plus or positive balance, far quicker than Your Mac Burger is. Now I know, there ain’t  one person on this site who would seriously argue that You are not going to get a quicker hit from say a burger than you would from fluids, whatever it is. Go into hospitals, If they need  to get stuff into you ASAP, what do they use ?  “answer” fluids  !   As I said, before, with no answer  I may add, Ask anyone, what is quicker to get the hit from, a Burger or a can of Red bull ( fluid) It’s the red Bull every time. I am only saying it’s the same or 98% the same with your Protean drink soon after your workout.  I am not saying it’s going to stick 10 pound of muscles on someone if you do it this way, I am only saying, your recovery and repair, process hits the ground running as it were, you’re off to a quick very good start, that’s all!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> The point is the original proposal from me was ingesting energy/proteins in a liquid form, post workout (say within an hour or less)  is going to faster put someone in a plus or positive balance, far quicker than Your Mac Burger is. Now I know, there ain’t  one person on this site who would seriously argue that You are not going to get a quicker hit from say a burger than you would from fluids, whatever it is. Go into hospitals, If they need  to get stuff into you ASAP, what do they use ?  “answer” fluids  !   As I said, before, with no answer  I may add, Ask anyone, what is quicker to get the hit from, a Burger or a can of Red bull ( fluid) It’s the red Bull every time. I am only saying it’s the same or 98% the same with your Protean drink soon after your workout.  I am not saying it’s going to stick 10 pound of muscles on someone if you do it this way, I am only saying, your recovery and repair, process hits the ground running as it were, you’re off to a quick very good start, that’s all!



All of this is an unsubstantiated opinion which your welcome to have and share but if you wish it to be taken seriously then you need to back it up with actual facts not supposition and stories. It's funny how you don't want to put too much faith in an objective research study that controls for different variables and has a control group to control for placebo but meanwhile you post, which in essence is supporting, a random bariatric surgery patient's blog who has NO medical training, NO medical background, NO relevant education, etc


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Here is one, that give the whole story; Its by no means an open and shut case for you... If you read the whole thing.....
> This is your whole thing, I think.
> 
> It has been firmly established that postexercise protein and/or amino acid administration stimulates muscle protein synthesis (3, 6, 18, 19, 26, 35–37), resulting in a positive net muscle protein balance (3, 6, 35, 42). In the present study, we demonstrate that whole body protein synthesis exceeds protein breakdown, resulting in a positive net protein balance when protein is ingested during postexercise recovery (Fig. 5A). It has been suggested that carbohydrate coingestion is needed to further augment the anabolic response to exercise.
> ...



I don't know if you realize it or not but this study has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 4, 2015)

Must be nice to understand smart people talk

TJ simpleton version
Protein shake pwo= good
Cheeseburgers= better
BACON Cheeseburgers= best


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't know if you realize it or not but this study has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand.



Neither does this.  Have a Snickers Brother.

https://www.pinterest.com/mmmmhmmm/thicker-than-a-snicker/


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't know if you realize it or not but this study has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand.




Well If you put it like that your right!  The reality remains fluids as related to carbs/proteins allow the above evidence within this study to get going way before a Mac Burger would.  I never suggested or intended to suggest  you get an extra  whatever  muscle growth from doing the drink after a workout, if you do it within and hour or so. I was saying, (FACT  HERE) Mac Burgers have stupid amounts of fat, which no one wants a lot of, A good quality protean drink does not. The protein levels are not so different within 3 or 4 gr of each other.  Cost  per burger and fries are way past the cost of a single protean drink. Thats 2 out of 3.  And I still maintain the Protein ingested from the drink, is going to be synthesized to the level needed to be used way, way faster than the Burger.  Sorry, But you find me one, just one,  scientific study or anything else, which says ( say, Sugar/ glucose or proteins) get into your blood stream faster via solid food stuffs generally speaking  like say  a burger or pie, or lump of meat, than a fluid version as in drink. I don’t think you could!  99.99% of the planet inc 99.99% of hospital and Doctors would say the same, short of breathing something in, or an injection. The fastest way a substance can enter into the blood stream is via fluids. And thus it helps the balance after the workout  ( FASTER)... so its 3 out of 3. Mc Burger has lost!


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Neither does this.  Have a Snickers Brother.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/mmmmhmmm/thicker-than-a-snicker/



 Nice! NOW THAT IS AN ASS!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Neither does this.  Have a Snickers Brother.
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/mmmmhmmm/thicker-than-a-snicker/



A man after my heart lmao. Thick women....yummy


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Nice! NOW THAT IS AN ASS!



See we agree on this!!! Please tell me you're a fan of big female butts?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> Well If you put it like that your right!  The reality remains fluids as related to carbs/proteins allow the above evidence within this study to get going way before a Mac Burger would.  I never suggested or intended to suggest  you get an extra  whatever  muscle growth from doing the drink after a workout, if you do it within and hour or so. I was saying, (FACT  HERE) Mac Burgers have stupid amounts of fat, which no one wants a lot of, A good quality protean drink does not. The protein levels are not so different within 3 or 4 gr of each other.  Cost  per burger and fries are way past the cost of a single protean drink. Thats 2 out of 3.  And I still maintain the Protein ingested from the drink, is going to be synthesized to the level needed to be used way, way faster than the Burger.  Sorry, But you find me one, just one,  scientific study or anything else, which says ( say, Sugar/ glucose or proteins) get into your blood stream faster via solid food stuffs generally speaking  like say  a burger or pie, or lump of meat, than a fluid version as in drink. I don’t think you could!  99.99% of the planet inc 99.99% of hospital and Doctors would say the same, short of breathing something in, or an injection. The fastest way a substance can enter into the blood stream is via fluids. And thus it helps the balance after the workout  ( FASTER)... so its 3 out of 3. Mc Burger has lost!



The study posted isn't talking about speed of digestion. That's an argument you inserted into here. The study suggests that regardless of speed of digestion, glycogen replenishment occurs in similar time frames with the fast food meal vs supplement meal. Now you can argue that whole foods generally take longer to competely digest than liquid foods, and I'd agree with certain exceptions, but now I ask why do you even care? The end result, glycogen replenishment in this case, occurred in the same time frame regardless of rate of digestion.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I don't know if you realize it or not but this study has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand.



As, you have **** CANCER, logo, I agree with your idea, But how many research labs are looking for that elusive cure ?   Almost none!   There are a number of working Remedies  for it out there, has been for thousands of years, They just can’t make a buck of your ass for it, so they hide and discredit them.  The point being,  loads of so call scientific studies are not always what they seem.


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> The study posted isn't talking about speed of digestion. That's an argument you inserted into here. The study suggests that regardless of speed of digestion, glycogen replenishment occurs in similar time frames with the fast food meal vs supplement meal. Now you can argue that whole foods generally take longer to competely digest than liquid foods, and I'd agree with certain exceptions, but now I ask why do you even care? The end result, glycogen replenishment in this case, occurred in the same time frame regardless of rate of digestion.



 It must have been something, or someone who somehow managed to side step this topic off down the road somehow…  Thanks for putting it back on track.  P.S. Don’t really care, it’s a point of interest more than anything really!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 4, 2015)

old git said:


> It must have been something, or someone who somehow managed to side step this topic off down the road somehow…  Thanks for putting it back on track.  P.S. Don’t really care, it’s a point of interest more than anything really!



We get off track in a lot of threads man. No worries. Heck I'm guilty of this myself almost daily lol


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> See we agree on this!!! Please tell me you're a fan of big female butts?




As long as they are  (NOT) toooo big...


----------



## old git (Apr 4, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> We get off track in a lot of threads man. No worries. Heck I'm guilty of this myself almost daily lol



 It's been fun anyway, and I have learned some stuff on the way, ( I HOPE)  thanks...


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 4, 2015)

#teambigbootyhoes


----------



## DrBanner (Apr 4, 2015)

The digestive system is extremely efficient. Whatever you take in can be processed through the entire digestive system in 3-4 hours. It doesn't matter what form of nutrition you take in, it's broken down into the same core components.


----------



## widehips71 (Apr 4, 2015)

DrBanner said:


> The digestive system is extremely efficient. Whatever you take in can be processed through the entire digestive system in 3-4 hours. It doesn't matter what form of nutrition you take in, it's broken down into the same core components.



/ slaps forehead


I give up


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 6, 2015)

I thought this thread was about burgers damnit.


----------



## old git (Apr 6, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> I thought this thread was about burgers damnit.



Cheesy ones at that hahahahha.


----------

